# Need Help! Internet Infomation Services - Windows Server 2003 R2



## Serious-d (Jun 21, 2010)

heres the thing, i'm comming to a dead end here  i want to run a web server to share files with friends, likes pics and music .ect, i'm using Internet Infomation services 6(i think its 6 in win-ser-03) on windows server 2003 R2 to host it, i've managed to get a website up with a template webpage i got for somthing to work around and i linked someone my ip to have a look, they can get on it but it asks them for user name and password!?!?! why?? i've tryed to stop it but can't find why, i've found and been lnked and used theses sites for setting up and help but they arnt that much help to be honist..
i really could do with some help on this so if you have any knollage or know any good sites on this stuf please let me know - Thanks.

http://www.w3schools.com/html/html_examples.asp

http://www.freecsstemplates.org

+ i've got dream weaver to design web pages - so i need some help on that to
http://www.dreamweavertutorial.net/

http://www.simongibson.com/intranet/iis6/

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324742


----------



## jonabyte_ii (Dec 22, 2008)

Its been a while since I have uses IIS, but I believe that you need to allow everyone to read the website folder and it's pages.


----------



## Serious-d (Jun 21, 2010)

hmm could u give me some little better instructions please, i'm new to windows server


----------



## jonabyte_ii (Dec 22, 2008)

found this via google search, better than I could explain.

http://www.simongibson.com/intranet/iis6/


----------



## jonabyte_ii (Dec 22, 2008)

sorry forgot to add, near the bottom of that page shows what I was referring to about permissions.


----------



## Serious-d (Jun 21, 2010)

thaks, i've done that but still not that much help, i've discoverd it has somthing called Access Control List (ACL) with is why i can't view webpages, and i havent worked how to change its settings for just disable it all together yet


----------

